# Too Processed?



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

Playing around with different effects and processing. Ignore the background.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hair detail appears plugged up. It's difficult to ignore that very light background.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

To processed or something... it just looks "Off"! Post the original? Whats with her collar? Looks like it is reversed?


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

Original:




Collar?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> Original:
> 
> 
> View attachment 48702
> ...



Yea.. her collar (cloth, around her neck) is lighter with a more diffuse black than the rest of the shirt /dress.. makes it look like it is the backside of the material. Maybe not..


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Yea.. her collar (cloth, around her neck) is lighter with a more diffuse black than the rest of the shirt /dress.. makes it look like it is the backside of the material. Maybe not..



looks the the material is semi transparent and the collar was folded over on itself to give less transparency.



Less intense.

Duplicated layer > BW > overlay at 66% > Merge > High pass filter > invert > Overlay > Gaussain Blur > Mask > Merge


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> Duplicated layer > BW > overlay at 66% > Merge > High pass filter > invert > Overlay > Gaussain Blur > Mask > Merge



I have GOT to learn PS.  :hail:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea.. her collar (cloth, around her neck) is lighter with a more diffuse black than the rest of the shirt /dress.. makes it look like it is the backside of the material. Maybe not..
> ...



Too bright on the face.. to contrasty, IMO!

What do you think of this? ( I overdid the eyes, didn't i?). The black bra looks a bit odd under that too...


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Duplicated layer > BW > overlay at 66% > Merge > High pass filter > invert > Overlay > Gaussain Blur > Mask > Merge
> ...



Been doing it for 14 years.


----------



## usamanasir (Jun 26, 2013)

A darker background would suit this.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

Charlie, I don't think you over did the eyes.


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Too bright on the face.. to contrasty, IMO!
> 
> What do you think of this? ( I overdid the eyes, didn't i?). The black bra looks a bit odd under that too...



I like it but it wasn't the look I was going for. I wanted a more contrasty fashiony look.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bright on the face.. to contrasty, IMO!
> ...



Gotcha...


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bright on the face.. to contrasty, IMO!
> ...



Runnah, I see what you are saying but after looking at the others, that first edit looks a little grey to me (skin tone).


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Did you full size it?


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

Too much contrast in the skin tones, I think. It's a modern look, but not a flattering one. You skin work looks decent, though. You gave her nicer skin than she has but it's not all smeared out and plasticky like charlie's.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

Went back and clicked to check Runnah. Maybe a little bit to the full size, but much better. I forget about the thumbnails being weird at times.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> To processed or something... it just looks "Off"! Post the original? Whats with her collar? Looks like it is reversed?



I think what we're seeing is that the fabric is somewhat translucent, (ie: showing her dark bra underneath) and at the collar and other seams the light has been reflected more, which imparts a light rendering.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Too much contrast in the skin tones, I think. It's a modern look, but not a flattering one. You skin work looks decent, though. You gave her nicer skin than she has but it's not all smeared out and plasticky like charlie's.



No comment!


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Too much contrast in the skin tones, I think. It's a modern look, but not a flattering one. You skin work looks decent, though. You gave her nicer skin than she has but it's not all smeared out and plasticky like charlie's.



Thanks I've done alot of trial and error to get the effect down to the point where you can still see wrinkles and defects but they don't jump out.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicely done. Not sure what Derrel is on about with her "detail is plugged up" but I'd try to figure it out. I can't see it, but sometimes he's on to something!

ETA: HAIR detail is plugged up. Ok, yeah. You pushed contrast into the mids, and paid for it at the top and bottom, didn't ya? That's gonna happen.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bright on the face.. to contrasty, IMO!
> ...


I think the lighting is a bit flat to accomplish that look. Contrast from light sculpting > contrast from photoshop boosting.  Well also her makeup is not very high fashion-y... to the extent that she is even wearing any (?)

The skin work and such shopping looks good, but probably requires very different setup prior to the shot to get the desired feel.

Oh also shoulders not straight on to the camera would help with making it look more fashiony.  Fashion models love ridiculous posing, so no posing at all feels inconsistent (also tends to be more flattering anyway)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is a 100% crop of the image that Amolitor is calling plasticky! As usual... I disagree with him! Is it smoother than Runnah's.. yes. Is it plasticky? I don't think so, but then I am not a professional critic....



I say "Put up or shut up!"


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

What? Put what up? Are you challenging me to a fight now? No. I completed sixth grade some time ago, and have moved on.

Charlie, just move the hell along. Don't like little sly digs? Stop handing them out like some passive aggressive infant, and maybe you'd be treated better.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> What? Put what up? Are you challenging me to a fight now? No. I completed sixth grade some time ago, and have moved on.



Yea.. I kind of figured you might say something like that! Why don't you do an edit... and improve it? Not too much to ask of one with all your knowledge and skill, right?


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > What? Put what up? Are you challenging me to a fight now? No. I completed sixth grade some time ago, and have moved on.
> ...



Well, charlie. There's a difference between SEEING and DOING. I'm not very interested in improving people's skin tones, I have no special ability to DO it. I can however SEE it. As you prove repeatedly with your "quick edits" of other people's work, you can neither SEE nor DO. Not that it's a contest, of course. Still, given your constant open disdain for my skill, and your constant refrain to the effect that one needs to be able to DO in order to have an opinion, I find your completely lack of ability to DO pretty funny. Your obliviousness to your own awfulness is pretty startling.

Sorry about the thread, runnah. I'm out. Probably still get locked.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Preserved for posterity.. maybe I will quote it in my sig!  lol!


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> maybe I will quote it in my sig!  lol!



Do it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe I will quote it in my sig!  lol!
> ...



DONE! But I doubt that I will be allowed to keep it there!


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't encourage the pair they are as bad as each other at this! 

As for you two (you know who you are) - off to pms with your fight if you must or call it quits and just learn to respect each others different take on the wonderfully artistically variable thing that is photography.




And you are right it won't stay there long...


----------



## runnah (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> Don't encourage the pair they are as bad as each other at this!



Immature individuals really make it tough for mature adults such as myself, to learn anything.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 26, 2013)

Overread said:


> Don't encourage the pair they are as bad as each other at this!



Dammit.

And you wonder why I disappear for long periods at a time.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> but then I am not a professional critic....



There are professional critics?  

How's the pay?  Hours?  Holidays?


----------

